# Old CZ help needed



## greenjeans

I need some help identifying a CZ for a co-worker. The pistol looks like a 27 except the serrations at the rear of the slide are not vertical, but slanted like most of today's weapons. There are no caliber markings on the gun anywhere that I can find. The right side of the frame at the rear has CZ in a circle and 
J (?) 37. The front frame right side has a serial no., 172xxx. There are no markings of any kind on the left side of the frame. The top of the slide has
CESKA ZBROJOVKA A.S. v PRAZE 172xxx (?). The (?) is a symbol I cannot make out. The grips are one piece wrap around plastic that have a retention screw on both sides. Magazine release is on the bottom of the butt. The pistol has what is supposed to be the original holster with spare magazine pouch built in w/ the spare in it. The inside of the holster is faintly stamped in what looks like black ink "Mauser 7.65". Both the holster and pistol are in great shape. The gun was supposedly taken from an officer during the war and brought back. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Todd

Pictures would help immensely.


----------



## greenjeans

Never put pictures here, but will give it a try.


































The (?) symbol in my original post is a walking lion. Saw it on a CZ site today. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Black Metal

looks like a CZ27 to me and it fits the 7.65 thats you said was printed in the holster


----------



## greenjeans

Thanks for the reply Drew, but I think the 27 has vertical serrations on the back of the slide. This is just from reading because I don't have a clue about CZ pistols, much less the older ones. I did find one on GA that had the J 37 markings and it was advertised as a CZ 24 in .380 acp. Looked exactly like this one, except not nearly in as good of condition. Trying to figure out now how to field strip to take a good look at the chamber and barrel. All input is appreciated.


----------



## MIR

I too think its a cz24. 

Any Nazi stampings on it????


----------



## greenjeans

Did not see any other markings. Gave it back to my co-worker today so will have to get him to bring it back for closer examination. Will have to check the magazines more closely, also. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Black Metal

I still think its a 27



























I think the serrations were age based not model I could be wrong though


----------



## bruce333

There is a 24 on this site that looks identical to your photos, 2nd from bottom. 7.65mm and same markings also.

http://www.collectiblefirearms.com/PistolsCZ.html

field stripping is the same for 24 and 27.

http://www.gunsworld.com/assembly/cz27_ass_us.htm

Note this:



> To get barrel (2) out of slide, pull it forward until the 3 barrel lugs line up with cut in slide as shown. Rotate lugs into cutout and pull barrel free of slide. On earlier Model 24, barrel can be pulled straight out of slide.


----------



## greenjeans

Thanks, bruce333. I found that site last night. I'm convinced the pistol is a 24 in .380 acp. A .32 round will fall into the barrel with no resistance from the muzzle end. From what I can find, the J and Rampant Lion are military proofs and the 37 is military date of issue. There are no Nazi markings on the pistol anywhere and the magazines are not marked at all. Looks like you need three hands to disassemble it, but am going to give it a try. 

Drew, did the 27 only come in .32, or both .32 and .380?

Thanks for the comments. I'm still learning.


----------



## Black Metal

From what I have found the 27 only came chambered in .32, I found a site with some interesting info on both models it seems that the gun in question is indeed a 24 but I'll link you to the site I found anyway. 
http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_CZ27.htm


----------



## greenjeans

Thanks, Drew

Hope to shoot this one soon.


----------



## greenjeans

Had the chance to shoot a few rounds through the pistol today. Since I only a few .380 rounds I didn't burn too many. Pistol shot great with some UMC 95 grain and was really accurate. The little pistol is really tight. Thanks for the help you guys gave me.


----------

